

Pittsburgh's Alphalab Incubator: Application Deadline is Thursday, April 8th - NathanCollins
http://alphalab.org/blog/?p=159

======
TrevorBurnham
If you look at Alphalab's FAQ, you'll see that they expect companies to stay
in Pittsburgh after the program. This is different from other seed
accelerators, and should be a major factor if you're considering it.

~~~
jordanmessina
Just to clarify what Steve said, if the company actually goes under and you
want to move away from Pittsburgh there is nothing wrong with that and you
don't owe anyone anything. The terms state a company needs to maintain a
presence in Pittsburgh. I don't think this necessarily means your entire team
has to pick up and move here, but I would think at least some of your team
should be in the area during working hours more often than not. It's not like
applying means you have to commit, it's just another option on your plate and
you can obviously talk to the Alphalab advisors during later stages of the
application process and see if it's something that's right for your company.

